# picture of your make-up collection



## Bianca (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, I am curious what your make-up collections look like! I want to post a picture of mine, but I don't have a camera and I see my boyfriend in the weekend and he does have a camera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I will post a picture of my collection soon!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2005)

sweet Jesus!  thats a lot of E/s!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 20, 2005)

lol i dont even have a full 15 palette yet!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..i'll get there though! lol


----------



## user2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's my collection:


----------



## flo (Apr 20, 2005)

Jaisus.

haha I'll take a picture later and post it


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 20, 2005)

oh lord I was bored...
This is gonna be really picture heavy :X
Its not even complete I got bored of taking pics...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=600

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=601

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=602

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=603

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=604

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=605

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=606

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=607

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=608

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=609

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=610

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=611

ok so now you understand part of OCD...

Mind you this includes no bare escentuals, none of my studio fix, fix+ makeup remover, mixing medium, or any other normal essentials...Geeze that was a lot of work!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2005)

wow- that makes me feel incredibly inadequate.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_wow- that makes me feel incredibly inadequate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dont let it please...I have a really bad addiction/compulsion to purchase anything with the mac logo on it. (obviously this is a problem for me)..Plus this is not just an overnight collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some of the palettes are years old as well as lipglass stains etc...Im a horrid collector. Case in point I have 800 VHS tapes...Sooner or later Ill get rid of them but I keep telling myself someday theyll be worth something lol...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2005)

lol- I'm the same way- Ive just started purchasing MAC in Jan... and I'm up to around 14 lipsticks, tons of pigments, and 12 eyeshadows, eye pencils and lippencils.. and 4 fluidliners... lol  waaaaay more expensive than a drug addiction I'd imagine lol... and I collect movies, too!  I have about 250 DVDs..  so far.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_lol- I'm the same way- Ive just started purchasing MAC in Jan... and I'm up to around 14 lipsticks, tons of pigments, and 12 eyeshadows, eye pencils and lippencils.. and 4 fluidliners... lol  waaaaay more expensive than a drug addiction I'd imagine lol... and I collect movies, too!  I have about 250 DVDs..  so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL 

I didnt even do pigments or glitters or lipsticks...I only have like 12 lipsticks but I have like 80+ pigments and glitters...ugh If only I could stop buying stuff!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

janice you have a lot of mac e/s.
vuittonvictim you have a lot of mac stuff too. Wow thats a lot.
Mac_obsession you have a lot of mac stuff. You are possibly the queen of buying mac products. Dang you have a lot of stuff. Thx


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 20, 2005)

oh...my...god

i almost cried when i saw your makeup collection. lol its so BIG and pretty..and MACish! ..sigh..if i was a rich girl..


----------



## Alexa (Apr 20, 2005)

these are a month old or so... ive gotten tons more stuff since then ;[


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_oh...my...god

i almost cried when i saw your makeup collection. lol its so BIG and pretty..and MACish! ..sigh..if i was a rich girl.._

 
Heh I wish I were rich, Mac prevents me from being that, but seriously, I know where and how to find a good deal, and good swaps and good people to deal with. Ive over paid and under paid and sold a lot of my own stuff to get it all..Aside from that I dont really buy anything else except whats necessary for my daughter. I dont drink or eat out alot so I save a lot there


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

  Heh I wish I were rich, Mac prevents me from being that, but seriously, I know where and how to find a good deal, and good swaps and good people to deal with. Ive over paid and under paid and sold a lot of my own stuff to get it all..Aside from that I dont really buy anything else except whats necessary for my daughter. I dont drink or eat out alot so I save a lot there  
 
lol yea im the same way ..but only with clothes! I always find the best prices for the best brands..however, i havent really figured out how to do that yet with makeup..lol im still learning!
_________________


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2005)

so here is mine... nowhere NEAR as big as everyone elses.. but I've only been collecting since Jan... this is the top layer of my makeup case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which is pretty much everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


this pics quality sucks- I took it with my phone...


http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=612


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 21, 2005)

HOLY CR*P mac_obsession!!....awsome!!...hence the name huh!!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Good Lord, M_O!!

I'm gonna show that pic to the DH next time he says anything about my MU collection!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a small collection of mac stuff right now. I used to have a big collection. HTH


----------



## Shawna (Apr 21, 2005)

OH MY GOD, I think I just had an orgasm!!!!!  My collection is nothing compared to that.  I am going to dream about those pics tonight.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 21, 2005)

Mac_Obsession, I hate you!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Dont hate...appreciate...lol

If I took pics of all my stuff this page would take about 6 hours to load..

I love mac dont get me wrong, but I have OCD which compells me literally to buy anything with the mac logo...There are different forms of ocd (some are ocd about hand washing, cleanliness, certain things being a certain way) I fall into the range of needing things to be a certain way and cant function if not...and also to buy mac...its not an excuse really, if you notice half of my stuff has never even been used...I just had to buy it since it was mac :\ (Dont get me wrong tho - at some point I will use it, but part of the ocd is not wanting to mess it up and make it dirty by using it)


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 21, 2005)

mac_obsession- I glanced at the 6th picture, and for a minute I thought, "Who makes a lipgloss named 'Shit*y?' "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would buy it just for the name!


----------



## Oonie (Apr 21, 2005)

I can only hope to be so organized one day...


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_mac_obsession- I glanced at the 6th picture, and for a minute I thought, "Who makes a lipgloss named 'Shit*y?' "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would buy it just for the name!_

 
ROFL!! Its actually Shifty...Its Urban Decay Lip Gunk


----------



## charms23 (Apr 21, 2005)

Lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I saw it I really thought it said "shitty".


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

I actually had to pull it out and go is that a t or an f! lol..

Urban Decay has some funky names (hotpants, s&m, asphyxia etc) but I didnt think it was named shitty lol...


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_mac_obsession- I glanced at the 6th picture, and for a minute I thought, "Who makes a lipgloss named 'Shit*y?' "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would buy it just for the name!_

 
OMFG!!!

ROFL!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 22, 2005)

ummmm..... mac_obsession.... i walk in YOUR shadow!!! i wanna be just like u when i grow up!!!! instant mac_gasm looking at you collection...








































(now i know for *CERTAIN* we are kindred spirits!!!!) let's hear it for OCD!!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 22, 2005)

here's my humble collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=626


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 22, 2005)

humble?  hardly.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 22, 2005)

compared to the other it's humble


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 22, 2005)

mmm.. humble????? no sanne... that's not humble!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_mmm.. humble????? no sanne... that's not humble!!! LOL!!!_

 
Did you check out the ARIAL shot that Groupie had to do in order to get ALL of her MU in?!?!?!?!  Humble....no just proud


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 22, 2005)

groupie
you have a lot of mac stuff. seriously you spend too much money on mac. HtH. Thx


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_oh lord I was bored...
This is gonna be really picture heavy :X
Its not even complete I got bored of taking pics...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=601
_

 
What is that PINK paint over to the left?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
oh lord I was bored...
This is gonna be really picture heavy :X
Its not even complete I got bored of taking pics...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=601


 
What is that PINK paint over to the left?_

 
Which one? Mac or clear with silver (thats urban decay)? (or Lancome color dose in the last row far left..)


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
oh lord I was bored...
This is gonna be really picture heavy :X
Its not even complete I got bored of taking pics...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=601


 
What is that PINK paint over to the left?

 
Which one? Mac or clear with silver (thats urban decay)? (or Lancome color dose in the last row far left..)_

 
No...second row from the left, two slots up from the bottom.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
mmm.. humble????? no sanne... that's not humble!!! LOL!!!

 
Did you check out the ARIAL shot that Groupie had to do in order to get ALL of her MU in?!?!?!?!  Humble....no just proud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








  EXACTLY!!! LOL Jessica!


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

  What is that PINK paint over to the left?  
 

That's a cheekhue, maybe Dada delight?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 23, 2005)

Onderland

It is a mac cheekhue, color is Factory...Its d/c but you can usually find it on ebay cheap.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 24, 2005)

*Picture of my traincase*

Hi everybody, here is my whole collection of make-up!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 24, 2005)

I love your collection, mac_obesession!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How did you make that container for your paints?  That looks so pretty and organized.


This pic is over a year old, but you kinda get the drift:
http://img.makeupalley.com/3/6/9/6/233810.jpeg

I have other pics on MUA:
http://www.makeupalley.com/account/g....asp?id=243696

I did just update my inventory though:
http://www2.hawaii.edu/~chrysali/Makeup/


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

GOOD LORD demosthenes!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  your collection on MUA!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 24, 2005)

TY Demosthenes! I didnt make em however  I bought them from www.sharodan.com





 Theyre pretty cheap too but they rock, they hold lipgloss, lipstick, paint anything thats small enough to stand up


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

looks good bianca!!!


xxx


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks!  I'll have to check that site out... I really need something like that.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

mmm so many pretty makeups. here is mine:



http://specktra.net/chelsea/stash


6 months or more old pics now


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 30, 2005)

Mac_obsession, two questions!

In the first pic, what's the first product in the each of the bottom two rows?

and

In the pic of all the palettes, what's the pink sparkly one in the bottom right hand corner?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenjhn* 
_Mac_obsession, two questions!

In the first pic, what's the first product in the each of the bottom two rows?

and

In the pic of all the palettes, what's the pink sparkly one in the bottom right hand corner?_

 
I believe (the sparkly ones right) the first (brownish) is MAC Irridescent pressed powder in Star! and (pink) one is also Iridescent Powder in Ice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sparkly pink palette would be the Rock It! Trend maker palette which was last years Nordies Prom Exclusive...

HTH!!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 1, 2005)

.


----------



## bubbley_bubby (May 1, 2005)

I'll have to post my pics up later tonight....

oh and by the way I'm Renai from Sydney Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a.k.a bubbley_bubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 long time forum reader but never really posted....


----------



## bubbley_bubby (May 1, 2005)

WARNING a lot of pics below sorry !!!

my makeup storage





eye stuff





paints 





pigments





cheek stuff





Juicy tubes





bits and pieces





more bits and pieces





my lush and other things





perfumes


----------



## mac_obsession (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 

ok so now you understand part of OCD...

Mind you this includes no bare escentuals, none of my studio fix, fix+ makeup remover, mixing medium, or any other normal essentials...Geeze that was a lot of work!

 
are you really OCD?

I love love love your lipgloss collection!! I love lip colors I seriously need to binge on lipsticks for my bday!_

 
Yeah I really do have OCD. There are different forms of it, Im not like the autistic rainman type generally associated with OCD...But things have to be a certain way for me or I kinda freak out. Originally we thought I was just really anal retentive, but a few doctors diagnosis changed that :X


----------



## niecypiecy (May 1, 2005)

*dry humps all of the ginormous collections*

well here is my little one (tiny compared to some of yours!) - I just got rid of a bunch of stuff though to make room for those up comming collections!

in my train case:





brushes, bags & highend non-mac glosses:





highend face, lips and lowend lips (the box of gloss is mainly all lowend stuf):





mac pigments face, some eyes & lips:





mac eyes & lips:


----------



## lenjhn (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenjhn* 
Mac_obsession, two questions!

In the first pic, what's the first product in the each of the bottom two rows?

and

In the pic of all the palettes, what's the pink sparkly one in the bottom right hand corner?

 
I believe (the sparkly ones right) the first (brownish) is MAC Irridescent pressed powder in Star! and (pink) one is also Iridescent Powder in Ice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sparkly pink palette would be the Rock It! Trend maker palette which was last years Nordies Prom Exclusive...

HTH!!_

 
Oh boy, none of which I can easily buy now...I'll be on a quest!  What exactly is in the Rock It palette?

Haha, EDIT!  I took my happy self over to EBAY and got the Rock It palette and Chromezone 1!  Now to find the Iridescent powders...


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 1, 2005)

.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
wow- that makes me feel incredibly inadequate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Dont let it please...I have a really bad addiction/compulsion to purchase anything with the mac logo on it. (obviously this is a problem for me)..Plus this is not just an overnight collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some of the palettes are years old as well as lipglass stains etc...Im a horrid collector. Case in point I have 800 VHS tapes...Sooner or later Ill get rid of them but I keep telling myself someday theyll be worth something lol..._

 

Well, you picked a good obsession. I'm like this too, but I generally switch obsessions.  I really like the current mac shadow obsession. I bet I have more VHS tapes than  you do though.   I'm trying to learn how to "get rid" of things, I just can't dump books or dept. store cosmetics.   Plus you should see h ow many vhs tapes my mom has!  at least makeup is relatively small.   I'm drooling over your collection btw, nice job.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 

ok so now you understand part of OCD...

Mind you this includes no bare escentuals, none of my studio fix, fix+ makeup remover, mixing medium, or any other normal essentials...Geeze that was a lot of work!

 
are you really OCD?

I love love love your lipgloss collection!! I love lip colors I seriously need to binge on lipsticks for my bday!

 
Yeah I really do have OCD. There are different forms of it, Im not like the autistic rainman type generally associated with OCD...But things have to be a certain way for me or I kinda freak out. Originally we thought I was just really anal retentive, but a few doctors diagnosis changed that :X

 
I know where you coming from, people thought I was just a brat but then they realized the reality of it. Theres still many things I can't do because of it. It actually started some of my current problems - i used to be social phobic and used the net as my little safe world. I would never go out because i never wanted to be around people. This added on to my "brat" title. 

My parents figured i just wanted everything my way but it really bothered me! If there are any messages i'd like to give out it's that i'm really happy for the people who get help because things like this DO get worse if un-treated so if anyone see's any problems with friends or family make sure you let them know you care!! If it wasn't for my mother's note on my irregular child life then I would have never been helped.

It is really important people get help though because my aunt has had OCD problems since 3rd grade and now at the age of 45 she hasn't been able to find the right help because she realized her problem too late

Sorry mod's for extending this post into something else but I don't think I need to start a topic on it as most people aren't interested. Hopefully the right people come across my words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, don't worry about that, I'm alot like that, never been to a psychiatrist or anything, but my son does have "aspergers " which is a very high functioning form of autism, where he is so focused on one thing that you can't switch topics or anything - like a very very mild rainman kind of thing.  I'm obsessive**rockstars, country stars** I used to be obsessive about George Michael when I was a teen my life revolved around him and my penpals. I Love history and am a HS teacher.  In my adult life it has been internet-message boards b/c I finally found groups of people who share my obsessions..lol. This year its one track mind on buying high end cosmetics (this is the first year I could afford them though!) I will photograph what I've collected from Feb.- Now... its scary all in three mos.   I can switch topics - I guess, I teach HS.  Oh beats my sister's obsession.. she writes "cemeteries" to post online and collects obituaries of people born in Oklahoma even if they passed away elsewhere.  She's  a veterinarian in her "spare time" lol.  Runs in the family this obsession thing.. my dad has a junkyard of tractors.. mom's a packrat and my husband thinks we're all nuts! LOL


----------



## Jillith (May 6, 2005)

Maybe one of the mods can move this thread over to the new traincase section?  Love the pics, y'all.


----------



## FashionVixen (May 6, 2005)

Oh. My. God, mac_obsession and bubbley_bubby. I think I've seen the Holy Grail! Can I come over?


----------



## roxybc (May 6, 2005)

*bubbley_bubby*


Do you use any of your stuff, or do you just keep everything it it's origional boxes?  Is there a reason why you keep everything in the boxes??  Just wondering.  

You have quite the incredible collectiob by the way!


----------



## bubbley_bubby (May 7, 2005)

I use almost all of my things.... ok maybe not some of the e/s and lipgloss as much as I should....... but about the boxes I have this obsession about keeping things neat... and I like the boxes.... they fit nicer together in the boxes than they do round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

and thank you !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_*bubbley_bubby*


Do you use any of your stuff, or do you just keep everything it it's origional boxes?  Is there a reason why you keep everything in the boxes??  Just wondering.  

You have quite the incredible collectiob by the way!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mspixieears (May 7, 2005)

Mac_obsession, it was soooo good to perv on your collection. Let's face it ladies & gents, that's what we're doing!

Good to see some UD reprazent (me trying to poorly imitate rap talk). I love their lip gunks, and envy your cream e/s stash   

As a fellow, um 'mental' (I call myself that, btw), it's great that you can talk about your condition. Hope it doesn't make life too difficult for you, either.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
oh...my...god

i almost cried when i saw your makeup collection. lol its so BIG and pretty..and MACish! ..sigh..if i was a rich girl..

 
Heh I wish I were rich, Mac prevents me from being that, but seriously, I know where and how to find a good deal, and good swaps and good people to deal with. Ive over paid and under paid and sold a lot of my own stuff to get it all..Aside from that I dont really buy anything else except whats necessary for my daughter. I dont drink or eat out alot so I save a lot there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can you share your secrets about good MAC deals? I am going to go broke if I continue on like this and I need all the help I can get! I do buy on EBAY a lot, but besides that... any advice?


----------



## RRRose (May 9, 2005)

Here's my very small but growing collection.  I started this in April...





Here's my list of MAC:
*Pinks*
Angelcake (Frost)
Girlie (Satin)
Pink Venus (Lustre)
Rio De Rosa (Satin)

*Greens*
Aquadisiac (Lustre)
Fiction (Frost)
Lazy Green (Satin)
Velvet Moss (Veluxe)
Surreal (Waiting for in mail)
Swimming (Waiting for in mail)

*Browns*
Carbon (Matte)
D'Bohemia (Waiting for in mail)
Era (Satin)
Espresso (Matte)
Mystery (Satin)
Shroom (Satin)

*Purples*
Crystal (Frost)
Red Violet

*Brushes*
217
239
242

*Pigment Samples*
Fuchsia
Teal
Kitschimas
Violet
Golden Olive

*Paints*
Bare Canvas
Chartru
Canton Candy (waiting for in mail)

*Lipglass*
Beaute (Waiting for in mail)

*Studio Fix*
NC35

*Blush*
Pinch o' Peach

*Bronzing Powder*
Refined Golden


----------



## professionaltart (May 10, 2005)

I AM JEALOUS!!


----------



## glamgirl (May 12, 2005)

*WOW*

I thought I had a lot of makeup. 
I am jealous


----------



## stellarx1587 (May 15, 2005)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y225/stellarx1587/Dsc01028.jpg

Here's my collection! I still have a LONG way to go!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 17, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1084

Lots of pigments,.. and the rest is growing,...


----------



## Onederland (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1084

Lots of pigments,.. and the rest is growing,..._

 
whats that GINORMUS palette?


----------



## Celina (May 17, 2005)

I love looking at all these pics!  More, more!  Maybe I'll get some up when my stash grows a bit more


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1084

Lots of pigments,.. and the rest is growing,...

 
whats that GINORMUS palette?_

 
That is the ORRA 88 palette. We talked about these on a FOTD post? They are each about the size of a dime,.. but the colors go on just as they are in the pan,.. very bright but a little harder to work with, ya dont need much. They are a bit more chalky than MAC but a finer pressed powder,.. with a 242 they fluff right out onto the brush if you know what I mean. They true reds and bright blues are killer and a true green that makes me feel all,...verdant... got it on ebay. I love it,...


----------



## Oonie (May 19, 2005)

*Finally*

Here is my collection. I am not a photographer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## mac_obsession (May 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
oh...my...god

i almost cried when i saw your makeup collection. lol its so BIG and pretty..and MACish! ..sigh..if i was a rich girl..

 
Heh I wish I were rich, Mac prevents me from being that, but seriously, I know where and how to find a good deal, and good swaps and good people to deal with. Ive over paid and under paid and sold a lot of my own stuff to get it all..Aside from that I dont really buy anything else except whats necessary for my daughter. I dont drink or eat out alot so I save a lot there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Can you share your secrets about good MAC deals? I am going to go broke if I continue on like this and I need all the help I can get! I do buy on EBAY a lot, but besides that... any advice?_

 

I do a lot of ebaying...Modify your searches, to include just mac, in health and beauty and generally youll come out with a rare treasure! Especially in the ebay sellers stores, I find a lot of what I want there. I hate auctions, Id rather do a buy it now, but if I do do an auction it has to be the right price. If it goes to high, I just add it to my fav searches and hope it will come up again. It generally does. Ive gotten at least 50% of my stuff from ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I want something really bad tho, I will pay out the ass for it, given I have enough money in the bank!


----------



## Oonie (May 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
oh...my...god

i almost cried when i saw your makeup collection. lol its so BIG and pretty..and MACish! ..sigh..if i was a rich girl..

 
Heh I wish I were rich, Mac prevents me from being that, but seriously, I know where and how to find a good deal, and good swaps and good people to deal with. Ive over paid and under paid and sold a lot of my own stuff to get it all..Aside from that I dont really buy anything else except whats necessary for my daughter. I dont drink or eat out alot so I save a lot there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Can you share your secrets about good MAC deals? I am going to go broke if I continue on like this and I need all the help I can get! I do buy on EBAY a lot, but besides that... any advice?

 

I do a lot of ebaying...Modify your searches, to include just mac, in health and beauty and generally youll come out with a rare treasure! Especially in the ebay sellers stores, I find a lot of what I want there. I hate auctions, Id rather do a buy it now, but if I do do an auction it has to be the right price. If it goes to high, I just add it to my fav searches and hope it will come up again. It generally does. Ive gotten at least 50% of my stuff from ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I want something really bad tho, I will pay out the ass for it, given I have enough money in the bank!_

 
I do that search too. Or either the product or color I am looking for. I got all my pigment sample there, a quad, and Naval Pigment full. I know how much the products are and how much I am willing to pay. I always set that as my max bid.

*logging on to e-bay*


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 21, 2005)

here's my MAC collection and the collection of other stuff i use on a regular basis, i have a NARS collection and Estee but not ready to post pix


----------



## gigiproductions (May 21, 2005)

this was a gift i just got from a friend of mine who has been an MA for  10 yrs





i moved some LE/Rare stuff in this traincase










and my reg collection is stored like so





which is like this all laid out















which has grown yet again so I have to update pics..maybe tonight LOL


----------



## Cleopatra (May 22, 2005)

As you can see I am not really faithful to one brand. I am a bit of a makeup whore


----------



## mrskloo (May 22, 2005)

gigiproductions - where did you get your lipstick holder from?


----------



## gigiproductions (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_gigiproductions - where did you get your lipstick holder from?_

 
I got both those holders at target for like 8 or 10 bucks


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 31, 2005)

omg! hey bubbley_bubby...can i have your collection??? wanna do my makeup????lol.


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_I love your collection, mac_obesession! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you make that container for your paints? That looks so pretty and organized.


This pic is over a year old, but you kinda get the drift:
http://img.makeupalley.com/3/6/9/6/233810.jpeg

I have other pics on MUA:
http://www.makeupalley.com/account/g....asp?id=243696

I did just update my inventory though:
http://www2.hawaii.edu/~chrysali/Makeup/_

 
Im soooo jealous of your collectioN!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_here's my MAC collection and the collection of other stuff i use on a regular basis, i have a NARS collection and Estee but not ready to post pix








_

 
Your collection toO! Man Im in love with your 15 palettes...


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## NATlar (Aug 1, 2012)

.


----------

